# Mark Coleman's diet



## awhites1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Genetic freaks..

Came across this - If you've never seen the guy google him and find some pics. He is massive and pretty ripped

What the Pros Eat | Sherdog Training Center
reminds me of Herschel walker story I came across and posted as well.

Blows my mind guys that look like BB Pro's and don't eat anything like a BB normally does.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/115074-herschel-walker-i-hate-you.html


----------



## TwisT (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks like a perfect diet for his profession.... you have to take into account the type of training MMA fighters do..

-T


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah for all the cardio he does the carbs makes sense. what gets me is just how big he is. How does he have and maintain all that muscle on a diet like that and what is probably a pretty cardio heavy routine. 

just kind of hard to wrap my mind around


----------



## braveand (Dec 28, 2010)

He won the UFC 10, 11, 12... Good old UFC fashion!


----------

